# Charlie is alive



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Had a few people message me, asking if Charlie is around , as his absence has been noted these last few days on here.

So i thought I'd post a thread to save me doing the same thing and so that anyone who was concerned can breath a sigh of relief..........

I've Had a few texts of him , he has had no internet access this week , due to Virgin hubs and modern life being rubbish ,, plus he has been a little under the weather , but is on the mend and able to drink coffee again.

All being well I expect him to pop up on here tomorrow or Monday .

Cheers


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thats good to hear. Like others I have been wondering how & where he is.

Look forward to hearing from you soon Charlie.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I was wondering too! Thanks fir the update!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to hear, was wondering how he was.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The great thing about Coffee Forums UK is that we miss people when they are not around. Thank you to all members for keeping an eye out for each other.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi everyone and thanks for the concern from various people which Martin has passed on to me and also thanks to Martin posting some stuff on my behalf.

As he said I've been very poorly with a nasty dose of some viral stomach bug, which unfortunately I got really clobbered hard by as I had my spleen removed during surgery a few years ago. At this point in time my internet became fubar, I've had 2 replacement superhubs 2 lots of engineers round and finally they problem was fixed today by having a new fibre-optic cable pulled in from the main connection box over the road.

Not being able to have a coffee for the better part of 2 weeks seriously sucked and I'm pretty sure that made me feel even worse for the first few days, all the headaches went away as soon as I was able to have a coffee again.

I'll post it on the group buy thread as well as here. I had hoped to have the group buy stuff all sorted out and posted by now as I'm not going to be home much for the next week to ten days as I have family over from Australia, a family wedding to attend and then this coming weekends coffee shindigs to attend, I haven't yet worked out when I'm going to get some sleep in







.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice to see you back, Charlie


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad you're back Charlie


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome back Charlie, I wish you better mate!


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

Glad to hear you're on the mend Charlie and that your internet's fixed. It wasn't like you to be quiet for so long....







Hope you have a good time with your family.

Jane


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Glad to hear you're feeling better 

who needs sleep when you have coffee


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad to hear you're ok Charlie


----------

